# Breeding mollies



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I bought some mollies to breed because I read that they are fairly easy. I've had them for 3 weeks and still nothing... I have salt in the water, about 1 tbsp per 3 gallons. There are 3 females and 3 males ranging in size from abou 1 inch to 2-1/2 inches. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

My mollies that I have had for about 7 months now just had some babbies 5 days ago. to tell if the females are pregnant, check if there is a darker area around their anus. it sounds gross, but if it is darker around there, those are probably the eggs developing. About 3 weeks after you see that area, move the female into a breeding trap or make shure you have some places for the fry to hide in your tank. I use java moss and it works great. about a week after you move her into the breeding trap (or 4 weeks after you see the dark spot, raise your tempertaure in your tank 2 degrees F. for a day or so. This will prompt the mollie to give birth.

if you have no places for the fry to hide in your tank, your other fish will eat them as soon as they see them.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have some mollies and they seem to have babies every few months. make sure the water conditions dont' change drastically for thier little bodies can't handle it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

raise your temp to around 80-82
also you can generally buy pregnant females if you want instant results.


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

The stuff above are all true








Keep waiting they will.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

any more questions about breeding mollies?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

out of curiosity, are u trying to breed them as feeders, or just for the heck of it so that u can have cute little babies? If its the former, well, I tried doing the same thing with platies like 2 weeks back, and I traded them in for a pair of convicts last week, cuz they didnt do much.

Unbeknownst to me tho, just as i stuck the convicts in, I saw these 4 little teeny moving particulates in a corner of my 10 gallon... baby platies! I have all 4 of em in a about 8 ounces of water in a see-through RubberMaid container sitting right next to me







Gonna wait till they actually reach a decent size before I decide whether to use them as dithers or keep them...


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

mollies breed like jackrabbits so instead of trying 2 breed them just go 2 ur local petstore and ask them 2 get u a pregnant one


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If your interested and really need advice on Breeding Mollies PM me
I pretty much specialize in them and other Livebearing Toothcarps.

All the advice give so far is off the mark except for
Innes who nailed something very important,

I'm sick of dealing with the idiots Knocking livebearers here, so I prefere to not compete with them, few of them are interested anyhow or care to learn anything about them, Want to know ask, I'll give you what you need to know about them
I'm not going to bother though to post anything about them here as little interest
has ever been expressed in these animals beyond "How can I get cheap food?"

If You want them for feeders don't bother as it's a waste of time.
Mine and yours.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

poly man, replax before you get a heart attack.

I too understand your fustration with this site as anything that reproduce rather quickly will be labeled as cheap clean feeders. A few members have extended their knowdlege beyond the piranha horizon and have actually though it through that livebarers are more than cheap clean feeders. They are a decorative fish that deserves proper care as any other cichlid or piranha out there.


----------

